# Application qui ne veut pas se desinstaller



## Ozozlem63650 (5 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai téléchargée instagram et je veux desinstaller car je n'ai plus de stokage, mais l'application ne veut pas s'enlever l'icône est blanc avc des traits gris, je vais dans l'app store pour le reinstaller mais ça ne marche pas, si vous ne trouvez pas de solution je vais devoir restaurer mon téléphone, car ça me le fais avec plusieurs applications. Merci d'avance


----------

